# Funky Looking Yolks?



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

I was frying up some eggs this morning and one of the yolks looked different so I tossed it and made another. My husband said the eggs tasted funny. Then I cooked three more and all these had funny looking yolks. There was like an air sac or something in them bubbling up and turning white in the orange yolk. One of the yolks looked striated when it came out - kind of like a milkiness inside. That's the third picture below. No rooster, so no fertilized eggs. Hens have been laying for just 3 months. Any ideas? They just looked off. Not sure that the pictures do it justice. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Did they freeze?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Those do look odd. Any medication you have been giving them?


Jim


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Little Wings: they could have frozen. It's been horribly cold. 

Jim: no, they are on Layena right now. Had to give up on FF cuz it kept freezing. I'll toss the veggie scraps and bread ends too. Just been really cold is the only difference. Can't clean the poop off the platform in the coop though - it's frozen on there and I think I'd need a Jack hammer to get it off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Chippets said:


> Little Wings: they could have frozen. It's been horribly cold.
> 
> Jim: no, they are on Layena right now. Had to give up on FF cuz it kept freezing. I'll toss the veggie scraps and bread ends too. Just been really cold is the only difference. Can't clean the poop off the platform in the coop though - it's frozen on there and I think I'd need a Jack hammer to get it off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I haven't had any freeze. I just read up on it and read that it doesn't hurt the white too much but effects the yolk a lot. From what I read, you don't want to fry them. 
Hopefully thats all it was.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> I haven't had any freeze. I just read up on it and read that it doesn't hurt the white too much but effects the yolk a lot. From what I read, you don't want to fry them.
> Hopefully thats all it was.


Well me too! Now I'm leery of my eggs! Spring can't come fast enough for me - and the hens, too I'm sure! They look out of the coop at the snow and turn right around and stay in. Can't say that I blame them!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Chippets said:


> Well me too! Now I'm leery of my eggs! Spring can't come fast enough for me - and the hens, too I'm sure! They look out of the coop at the snow and turn right around and stay in. Can't say that I blame them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I don't blame them. Thats what I do when I open the door and see snow. 

We don't have to worry much about freezing eggs down here too much. Just don't leave them out there over night. I don't know how people up north do it in -15 weather.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok, it is NOT from freezing eggs. Took one out of the nest box this morning while it was still warm and here's what it did:








And then








And the opposite angle








Crazy! Now I have another concern - my EE's have had feather picking - it started a few weeks ago but everyone looked to be feathering out and it was good. Today I can see red skin on one of them and a lot of picking on the others. I suspect my Wyandottes, since they don't seem to like the EEs and peck at them to get them away from food and water. My poor EEs are low in the pecking order! I'm afraid that staying in the coop with the snow and cold has brought this on again. What do I do for the EE girls? Here are pics of the EE and the suspected felon:
















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> I don't blame them. Thats what I do when I open the door and see snow.
> 
> We don't have to worry much about freezing eggs down here too much. Just don't leave them out there over night. I don't know how people up north do it in -15 weather.


Exactly my problem! This is my first winter with chickens and I live in Wyoming. Chicago has nothing on us for wind, and the cold can be bitter!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe it's the type of food your giving them send me a picture of the food your using



Sent from kirachristinegarcia


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

kirachristinegarcia said:


> Maybe it's the type of food your giving them send me a picture of the food your using
> 
> Sent from kirachristinegarcia


It's just Layena. And some scratch.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Wyandottes around here peck at everyone, this is why I am ridding myself of them and fast. I get tired of seeing all the rest of my hens with missing feathers and they are fine and as pretty as can be.


----------

